# Digital Photo Frames



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Does anyone have any recommendations? What is most important when you buy one?

We're thinking of getting one for dad for Christmas but don't really have a clue where to start. What is a good amount of megapixels?!

Help!

Chux xx


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

the more mega pixals the better
Make sure it supports a memory card you have or they have  
We've been looking for a reasonbaly cheap one (got one from Boots when they had one half price but had to return as doesn't support my card)  We need one that support XD cards, if not I'm going to have to buy another and then a SD card too


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm guessing we'll have to get another memory card anyway so one can stay in the camera?? You can get the memory cards quite cheap now if you Google.

Do you have a particular make/model in mind? Or even the size?! Gawd I know nothing about them!!!

xx


----------



## wendy.h (Jul 27, 2004)

we got one of these last week for the inlaws. supports all memory cards, has 3 diiferent face plates, does slide show etc. we took it out the box and looks the business.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5706983/Trail/searchtext>PHOTO+FRAME.htm
/links


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi Chux

We have just bought one too...a 7 x 5 frame...Kodak one, it was on offer with Argos reduced from 89.99 to 69.99.  It takes all sorts of memory cards so this meant that we could take a card from ours and my sisters camera....hope you find one

Sarah
xx


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

DH got some for our parents for xmas from Amazon - they were around £45 each,and the memory cards were 49p!!!  they seem fine and dh has loaded them for each of the parents.  Sorry i can't give anything more specific!


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks all. I think I'll see what they have on Amazon as that saves me going to the shops.  Good to hear no one's had a 'bad' one though.

Chux xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm a bit worried now, cos I've bought one for my Sis and BIL and it didn't even occur to me to think about what memory card they had  and I've wrapped it now! 

The one I got was a Kodak one and it was £70 from Argos.

Axxx


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Mandy - that sounds like the one we got and it takes all memory cards i think so you should be ok

fingers crossed

xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Thanks Sarah, I've just rooted out the receipt and checked on the Argos Website and it has 2 USB ports and a 5in1 card reader so that's lucky!!  Certainly not good management on my part! 

Axx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I got one for Christmas!

Its lovely
Did anyone else buy one/get one 

~Dizzi~


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

We got one too bil bought it for us.


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

DH bought me a Phillips one for xmas & I love it   It has its own memory, so no need to leave the stick in it.

xx Clare


----------

